# Viewing screens with polarized glasses



## knot_trying (Oct 28, 2020)

Anyone else have issues with seeing your screen when you have polarized glasses on?

Color screens in particular will go to black if you rotate your head 90 degrees or less.

Bright sun also seems to make it very hard to view even when I change the tilt. Anyone got a good workaround?


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

I have nothing to offer. Following to see if there is a convenient fix. Most of the screens are polarized, thus the problem.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I looked at this problem a few years ago and never pulled the trigger the solution but a lot of forums recommend use a matte screen protector. I didn't try it since I have a touchscreen and hate it when my fingers don't slide across the screen smoothly. I found the best solution is to just crank the brightness up all the way which does help a little.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That’s what polarized lenses do, they align polarity. You will get the same effect if you look at glare on the water and tilt your head wearing polarized shades.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Do they offer a blue light filter in the settings. This helps on my phone when wearing my sunglasses. Might check your options in settings


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Grandpa the glasses on the tip of your nose. It's the only way.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

knot_trying said:


> Anyone else have issues with seeing your screen when you have polarized glasses on?
> 
> Color screens in particular will go to black if you rotate your head 90 degrees or less.
> 
> Bright sun also seems to make it very hard to view even when I change the tilt. Anyone got a good workaround?


Buy a Simrad NSS EVO3 or newer model. Solar max screen takes care of this problem.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Barbs_deep said:


> Buy a Simrad NSS EVO3 or newer model. Solar max screen takes care of this problem.


Oh if that were only true. The new screens are MUCH better. But if the angle of the sun is wrong you are still going to have trouble seeing the screen.


----------



## knot_trying (Oct 28, 2020)

Setting the brightness setting to 100% seems to be the best fix so far. The default "auto" setting sux.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

ifsteve said:


> Oh if that were only true. The new screens are MUCH better. But if the angle of the sun is wrong you are still going to have trouble seeing the screen.


I've only had 5 of them on everything from skiffs to offshore boats. They are the most viewable screen on the market and it isn't even close


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Barbs_deep said:


> Its
> I've only had 5 of them on everything from skiffs to offshore boats. They are the most viewable screen on the market and it isn't even close


I agree with that. But that isn't what you said in the post I quoted. You said the "solar max takes care of the problem.' Its great but it does not make this issue go away.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a new sun visor for the Simrad NSS9 evo3 S if anyone is interested in buying it. Once I got it, just decided not to use it. Still in the plastic bag. It was $50 new. 

simrad sun visor


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

ifsteve said:


> I agree with that. But that isn't what you said in the post I quoted. You said the "solar max takes care of the problem.' Its great but it does not make this issue go away.


I have never once had a problem viewing my screen in full sunlight or with polarized sunglasses, so yes it takes care of the problem. Maybe get your prescription checked boomer


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Barbs_deep said:


> I have never once had a problem viewing my screen in full sunlight or with polarized sunglasses, so yes it takes care of the problem. Maybe get your prescription checked boomer


Good for you. Glad you have never had a problem viewing the screen. My experience and most everybody I fish with have different experiences.

Oh, and you can ....never mind


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

ifsteve said:


> Oh if that were only true. The new screens are MUCH better. But if the angle of the sun is wrong you are still going to have trouble seeing the screen.


Yet another reason why NOT to flush mount a screen. On top of the helm the screen can simply be tilted to a better viewing angle...


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

finbully said:


> Yet another reason why NOT to flush mount a screen. On top of the helm the screen can simply be tilted to a better viewing angle...


That is for sure a downside of the flush mount. But I will never go back to one on top of the helm. To each is own for sure. I just like the cleaner look of my console plus idiots don't use it as a support for walking around....lol


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

ifsteve said:


> That is for sure a downside of the flush mount. But I will never go back to one on top of the helm. To each is own for sure. I just like the cleaner look of my console plus idiots don't use it as a support for walking around....lol


I'm the only idiot that steps on my boat


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

ifsteve said:


> Good for you. Glad you have never had a problem viewing the screen. My experience and most everybody I fish with have different experiences.
> 
> Oh, and you can ....never mind


standing on a tower right now as we speak in full overhead sun. No T top. Looking at a simrad clear as day with polarized glasses. Zero glare. Go on though...


----------

